# Thailand Warming Up ?



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2006)

It is interesting to once again see that the majority of Canadians still live their lives in relative calm and total ignorance of what is going on around them.  They feel so safe in their homes and jobs, they ignore what is going on around the World.  911 should have been a wake up call.  The Bali bombings should have reinforced the fact that there are people who do not like our life-style and freedoms here in the 'West'.  The fact that al-Qaeda is training and sponsoring Terrorists around the world is lost on Canadians.  The latest news today will pass into oblivion before the end of the day.  Canadians, just aren't interested in their personal safety or freedoms in their pursuits of their individual dreams.

Today a Canadian was killed in a Terrorist bombing in Thailand.  Terrorism is not contained neatly in places like Afghanistan, Iraq or Palistan; it is World Wide.  www.terrorism is our current threat and perhaps our WW III.  

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/18/security-bombings.html



> Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra ordered more security cameras be installed in Thailand's restive south on Monday, and airports around the country tightened security precautions following deadly weekend bombings that killed a Canadian.
> 
> Officials held a flurry of meetings Monday to discuss Saturday's bombings in the city of Hat Yai, which killed four people, including Canadian teacher Jessie Lee Daniel, who became the first westerner to die in the Muslim insurgency. The bombings were in a key southern commercial district.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Sep 2006)

We were shopping there a couple of years ago, guess Southern Thailand is off the visit list for awhile.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Sep 2006)

This just in from the BBC:

Tanks appear in Bangkok - reports 
Tanks have taken up position around the Thai government headquarters in Bangkok blocking traffic, eyewitnesses have told Reuters news agency. 
An army-owned TV station has altered its programming to broadcast images of the royal family and songs associated in the past with military coups. 

More soon. 



Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/asia-pacific/5361008.stm

Published: 2006/09/19 15:23:59 GMT


----------



## Blakey (19 Sep 2006)

From Reuters:
Tue Sep 19, 2006 3:30am ET


> "We called the army for an explanation and the answer was it was troops returning from up-country exercises."


http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews.aspx?type=worldNews&storyID=2006-09-19T073026Z_01_BKK149619_RTRUKOC_0_US-THAILAND-ARMY.xml&archived=False

True or not, watch and shoot.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2006)

Dont know if this is the right place to post it. if not move it please.



> BANGKOK, Thailand - Thailand's army commmander ousted Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra in a military coup Tuesday night while the prime minister was in New York, circling his offices with tanks, declaring martial law and revoking the constitution. An announcement on national television signed by army Commander-in-Chief Gen. Sondhi Boonyaratkalin ordered all troops to report to their duty stations.
> 
> As soldiers and armored vehicles moved through Bangkok, an announcement from the military earlier declared a provisional authority loyal to beloved King Bhumibol Adulyadej.
> 
> The announcement declared that a "Council of Administrative Reform" had seized power in Bangkok and nearby provinces without any resistance. It recognized the king as head of state.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (19 Sep 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060919/thailand_coup_060919/20060919?hub=TopStories

Wow.  I consider myself pretty up to date on world events.  This seemed to come out of nowhere from my perspective.  I knew there were some troubles over there with rebels, etc, but I didn't realize it was so close to a military coup.

(EDIT: Note, my post may imply that the coup was caused by rebel action, that does not appear to be the case.  It would appear to be a reaction to alleged government corruption.  I would suspect that the rebel problems in the south will continue if not get worse.)


----------



## warspite (19 Sep 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/19/thailand-emergency.html

It never ceases to amaze me how this sort of thing can happens and we never hear any signs of it until it's over. It's obvious that there has been unrest for some time but it's funny there's no mention of it in the news until now... guess it wasn't considered important enough by the media.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Sep 2006)

This coup has the backing of the King. There is considerable unhappiness with the Thaksin government. Evidently civilians are appearing in public in support of the King and are feeding the troops. The last coup in 1991 fell apart when on national TV the King asked for an explanation from the General running the coup. He then told the General to crawl on the floor to apologize to the PM, which he did. Coup was over.

On another forum that I participate in we have a Thai general, one of the few females at that. At present she is involved in the muslim insurgency in the south as part of the 4th Army. It will be interesting to get her take on the coup.


----------



## rz350 (19 Sep 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> It never ceases to amaze me how this sort of thing can happens and we never hear any signs of it until it's over. It's obvious that there has been unrest for some time but it's funny there's no mention of it in the news until now... guess it wasn't considered important enough by the media.



Just look at the "awesome" coverage of the 2nd Chechen war, or the fighting in Ivory Coast for the cutting edge up to the second world coverage from most news agencies


----------



## chanman (20 Sep 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> This coup has the backing of the King. There is considerable unhappiness with the Thaksin government. Evidently civilians are appearing in public in support of the King and are feeding the troops. The last coup in 1991 fell apart when on national TV the King asked for an explanation from the General running the coup. He then told the General to crawl on the floor to apologize to the PM, which he did. Coup was over.
> 
> On another forum that I participate in we have a Thai general, one of the few females at that. At present she is involved in the muslim insurgency in the south as part of the 4th Army. It will be interesting to get her take on the coup.



It's my understanding that while the army claims to be supported by the King, no one has actually heard from him yet.

BBC says that the Army units involved in the coup support the opposition/are against the PM, but have no indications on the disposition or loyalties of other units.

Of course, my information could be a few hours out of date, given the fluidity of the situation.


Currently available as free content at the Economist website: http://www.economist.com/agenda/displaystory.cfm?story_id=7938267



> Thailand in crisis
> 
> Sep 19th 2006 | BANGKOK
> From Economist.com
> ...


----------



## Klc (20 Sep 2006)

OMFG....

Far too scary... I have a friend that is teaching kindergarden in Thailand.  :-\

See, this is why I don't travel.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> OMFG....
> 
> Far too scary... I have a friend that is teaching kindergarden in Thailand.  :-\
> 
> See, this is why I don't travel.



They have (emphasis mine):

Posted IAW the fairdealings copyright....

http://www.canadaeast.com/cp/world/#



> CP World News
> 
> Thailand tightens security after weekend bombing that killed Canadian
> 
> ...


----------



## Klc (20 Sep 2006)

Wow your quick... I hoped nobody had read it in the 3 or so minutes before I saw it. (edited my prior post, I had asked if they released the name)

Very much appreciated none the less


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Sep 2006)

Chanman the King met with the coup leaders at midnight. By the way Gen. Sondhi, who is now acting PM, is a muslim. As I said before, if the King didnt back the coup it would have ended yesterday. The military is loyal to the King and not the PM. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2006/09/20/headlines/headlines_30014103.php


----------



## chanman (20 Sep 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Chanman the King met with the coup leaders at midnight. By the way Gen. Sondhi, who is now acting PM, is a muslim. As I said before, if the King didnt back the coup it would have ended yesterday. The military is loyal to the King and not the PM.
> 
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2006/09/20/headlines/headlines_30014103.php



Ah, I stand corrected.

Has the King ever said anything about the Coups that have ocurred during his watch besides the one 15 years ago when some protestors were killed?


----------



## warspite (20 Sep 2006)

> http://www.cbc.ca/cp/world/060920/w092066.html


Looks like their saying elections will be held in year. Wonder how that will turn out?


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Sep 2006)

Should be fine. The government was viewed as illegitimate and corrupt. The Army stepped in to set things right.


----------



## James (21 Sep 2006)

I was surprised by the lack of coverage this got. It was completely overshadowed by the "showdown" between Bush and Iran's president.

By the sounds of it, it was a fairly easy coup, not much fighting involved.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Sep 2006)

Coups in Thailand are historically bloodless affairs. No one wants to see one Army unit pitted against another. The role of the King is crucial to Thai society. He and the Royal family are revered so his stamp of approval is critical to the success of any coup.


----------

